# Ikaw ang lahat sakin din. Ikaw ang tunay na iniibig ko walang iba.



## noti mouse

*Ikaw ang lahat sakin din.ikaw ang 2nay na iniibig q walang iba*

Hello again everyone, 

My girlfriend sent me this text tonight, and I understand the 1st part she tells me I'm everything to her, but I'm not sure about the rest.
Can anyone please help tell me what she says.
I want to reply to her, but don't know how until I know what she said.
Thanks again to all those who replid to my previous posts, very much appreciated.
noti mouse


----------



## DotterKat

Hi noti mouse,

" *Ikaw ang lahat sakin din.ikaw ang 2nay na iniibig q walang iba "
*
means : You are also everything to me. You are the one I truly love, no one else.

note - *Ikaw ang lahat sakin (din) - *the "din" means "also" or "likewise", that is, she is returning the sentiment you expressed to her, probably in a previous message that you sent her.

Gary


----------



## noti mouse

DotterKat said:


> Hi noti mouse,
> 
> " *Ikaw ang lahat sakin din.ikaw ang 2nay na iniibig q walang iba "*
> 
> means : You are also everything to me. You are the one I truly love, no one else.
> 
> note - *Ikaw ang lahat sakin (din) - *the "din" means "also" or "likewise", that is, she is returning the sentiment you expressed to her, probably in a previous message that you sent her.
> 
> Gary


 Thanks again dotterkat, much appreciated. You are absolutely right, i did tell her that she meant everything to me earlier. Thanks so much for being so helpful, it's really good that you spare the time to help us who are trying to learn tagalog. Thanks again.


----------



## Wacky...

I think she has a problem with putting the words in the correct order. Though you can't understand Filipino that well, she should not disregard the grammar when she sends you Filipino messages. It would help you learn the language better.

@Gary
You must know Filipino very well to even recognize those written in text/chat speak or whatever you call it.


----------



## Flaminius

Good evening, *Wacky...* .

While we are at it, could you tell what "q" there might stand for?  WR do not have issues with discussing chat-speak but I find it is more search-friendly to have a full spelling at least in the thread title.

Thanks.
Flam


----------



## DotterKat

Hi Flaminius,

The original text message used a lot of syllabic homophones as shortcuts.

*Ikaw ang lahat sakin din.ikaw ang (2nay) na iniibig (q) walang iba*

2nay - properly written as " tunay ", meaning " true "
        - the sound of " 2 " is the homophone of the first syllable of " tunay " = " tu- "

q      - properly written as " ko ", meaning " I " in this context and the sound
          of " q " pronounced as " kuh "  is  homophonic to " ko "

Gary


----------



## Wacky...

I second what Gary said.
2nay = tunay
q = ko


----------

